# What is happening to UK-Muscle?



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

What Is this forum turning into, seems to be lots of members joining who have no interest in the bodybuilding lifestyle and post about random sh1t... Theres more random crap on this board then bodybuilding related topics... There's members here who need to go sign up to a general chat forum or bodybuilding.com

I've had conversations with competeive bodybuilders who don't join/rejoin this forum because of crap on this forum

I know my English is crap but last time I checked you didn't need gcses to be a bodybuilder or a gym user and that seems to be a general insult on this board about people's English I have a guy in my gym who's from Afica, he is not smart at all can't read and write but he looks amazing and knows a hell of a lot about bodybuilding...

Seems that a lot of young members who are in uni of some crap downgrading this forum...

The mods and a lot of the active members are great on here just a shame that there is very little nearly debates about bber and if there is everyone subs because there do rare..

loads of members with no avatars of there selfs on here which Is fair enough some people shy and some people like dltv know there stuff but people joining with like tiga the cartoon post nothing constructive to the board..

Come on guys! Not interested in bodybuilding or even go to gym then leave

Rant over

P.s awaiting the " do you even lift jokes"

.....I'm just saying what a lot of you are thinking...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

It's Africa, not afica.

Sorry..... Couldn't resist...

I also think the sense of humour has gone.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL i do agree mac, but when u get a popular forum like this with thousands of members u will get more and more tw4ts on regular basis. Its just more work for the mods but all in all i would say there is probably more tw4ts dealt with than ones that are not.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

I mean this is general section so there will be a lot of random crap...it seems to me that you view this area as the main section of the forum...I rarely post in other sections of this site becuse there are much better people who are much more qualified to discuss and give advice on things.. If you are sick of random crap which this part of the forum is don't use it stick to the bb side of it? But every once while there is a thread asking why has this site gone down.. I been here for 6 years now you have been here a year? a year from now someone else will post the same view!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oh btw mac emailed u earlier


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm in Uni? It's only some mate, not all of us.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

In What language did the OP write that?

I couldn't quite grasp it.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

well we've seen the standard new poster's on here asking for AAS advice for the summer -

'help with anavar only cycle' etc - var/win discussed and opinions and advice put forward again and again - its a cycle itself every year - some of the new var guys etc stay some just fxvk off after while or just stay to chat sh1t

im interested to see what the mods make of this pattern every year when ppl ask for cutting advice/AAS cutting advice/'where can i buy gear abroad' etc then in winter piling on the pound/ 'bulk advice'


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

its only the random **** that changes leeds hah


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

"General conversation"

clue's in the title.

The rest of the forum is crammed with useful information as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree if you have no interest in gym/nutrition I don't think you should be here


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Is there a method of removing the general section for members? Maybe a mod can PM Mac and help the guy out.

Roll on gen con.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> I agree if you have no interest in gym/nutrition I don't think you should be here


What about being here to pick up members of the opposite sex, is that allowed?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mey said:


> Is there a method of removing the general section for members? Maybe a mod can PM Mac and help the guy out.
> 
> Roll on gen con.


You can opt out of gen con x


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

There is an opt out for Genereal con somewhere.

Damn too slow.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> well we've seen the standard new poster's on here asking for AAS advice for the summer -
> 
> 'help with anavar only cycle' etc - var/win discussed and opinions and advice put forward again and again - its a cycle itself every year - some of the new var guys etc stay some just fxvk off after while or just stay to chat sh1t
> 
> im interested to see what the mods make of this pattern every year when ppl ask for cutting advice/AAS cutting advice/'where can i buy gear abroad' etc then in winter piling on the pound/ 'bulk advice'


The mods have to work in favour of the site owner who I'd imagine is more than happy about having more content added to the site with different word variations and different keywords that will lead to higher amount of google search results, meaning more site traffic, which means more members which means more opportunities for advertising and monetization


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ANGLIK said:


> There is an opt out for Genereal con somewhere.
> 
> Damn too slow.


  x


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

I quite like it here, and yes I do lift....


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Seems that a lot of young members who are in uni of some crap downgrading this forum...


Im in uni, and what...

I know, lets hate on people for furthering their education.


----------



## TF03 (May 31, 2011)

I've been here for about a year (although I don't log on for about 6 months) and I think the place is great.

Yes you get idiots, but the amount of help and advice I've received on here has been great. And there are some good discussions about general topics but also about lifting etc.

Saying that, I don't have anything to compare it to however.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Im in uni, and what...
> 
> I know, lets hate on people for furthering their education.


x2


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

There is a lot of crap on here from time to time but I must say in defence of the mods that this is one of the better sites I've used.

There can be a lot of rubbish but at least it's kept in Gen con, And as previously posted there is an opt out for gen con anyway.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm not in Uni. Is there a poll?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't get what the beef is? There's a shed load of info on this board and plenty of informed members that are willing to respond to questions. The random crap you can opt out of, or you can burn the fanny pack and have a laugh also.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> What about being here to pick up members of the opposite sex, is that allowed?


Might also be an idea to have a "beg friend" section for all the facebook and twitter whoring that goes on :whistling:


----------



## 999 (Apr 19, 2012)

I looked you your last threads via your profile, and this was #4

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/182587-i-dont-like-black-people.html


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd quite like an instant ban for anyone who starts a thread with the questions:

"anyone used DNP?"

"Anyone on here an SIA Licence holder?"

"I weight 9stone and look like I've never set foot in the gym before, should I bulk or cut?"

"POF?"

Or members who have been here 3 minutes, with no picture of themselves, giving advice to others.

And guys who actually are 9 stone giving advice to others.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I can see mac's point...

he isn't on about the forum sections like gen con or advanced bbing... this is a bbing forum so if you are not into bbing or any aspect of training what makes you think (for example) "Ill sign up to a muscle forum to talk about gardening" lol Its nothing to do with uni or non uni... why join a muscle forum if you have no interest in muscles lol id not join a forum for Manchester united supporters as I fvcking hate them... lol same thing really...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

This better not be a dig at my artwork man...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MacUK said:


> What Is this forum turning into, seems to be lots of members joining who have no interest in the bodybuilding lifestyle and post about random sh1t... Theres more random crap on this board then bodybuilding related topics... There's members here who need to go sign up to a general chat forum or bodybuilding.com
> 
> I've had conversations with competeive bodybuilders who don't join/rejoin this forum because of crap on this forum
> 
> ...


Agreed.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> *im interested to see what the mods make of this pattern every year when ppl ask for cutting advice/AAS cutting advice/'where can i buy gear abroad' etc then in winter piling on the pound/ 'bulk advice'*


This is a bodybuilding/powerlifting forum and yet you say that the cycle of people asking for advice on bulking and cutting is what clutters up the board? There will always be new people not knowing a lot of stuff - this is what will always be asked on here man, its people who know the stuff and then people who have little knowledge of a subject that will make up a board.

I didn't know as much as i did when i signed up, especially about roiding, but i have added a lot of mass in a year and a half i have been here - even with a broken arm in the process.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Cheer up and ignore the section? Or does it annoy you people can have banter? Iv got my training advice, search for anything I need. I now just get on with training and my diet, but it offends you that we use the GENERAL chat board. Clues in the name. If the mods never wanted random stuff they'd remove it. Cheer the fuk up


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sy. said:


> People been saying same thing when I joined 2 yrs ago :lol:


lol, been going on since I joined 8 years ago :laugh:

The solution is: Opt out of general discussion, realise the board feels a bit flat without it, opt back in, live with it.

Think of UK-M as a gym, some people there with total focus just training no talking, lots of biceps crew arsing about, fair few newbies wondering what to do, some newbies asking the big guys what to do, one freaky old man on the running machine who looks like he should have died years ago, and a few knobs who just came to watch MTV.

The thing is Bodybuilding is a broad spectrum, people enjoy the social side to different degrees.

Once you have your diet sorted, your routine sorted and any supps sorted there isn't really much to talk about, just get on and do it, see you in 12 weeks to tweek it slightly.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you even lift?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Way i look at it if your not happy with a forum you can always post elsewhere... Or make a thread about it an b!tch and moan

I agree there has been a high number of people lately posting crap and i mean thousands of pointless posts in a short time too, but hey its an open board an everyones welcome, the site relies on high traffic volume as a buisiness, also anything overboard posted mods are on it right away


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

this has always been the issue on UKM, i have been a member here for a good few years.

I left a year or so ago then came back and not much different... but hey ho...

show me the gun to your head with the masked man screaming "LOG ON MUTHER FCKER"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeahits a topic that rears its head time to time.........

this forum still has MASSES of bb info in relative forums and truely tell me this - IF you start a serious thread in the correct forum and receive NO helpful replies - and i will quit??????


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Gen Con: 47,000+ threads

Steriod Section: 40,000+ threads

Other sections......around 6,000 max......

This forum has a clear purpose......it is the biggest UK forum I think by a long way in terms of numbers the post count, topics and members are all massive. Due to that you are going to have a wide mixture of people. Not all are going to be serious trainers and will grab there d-bol and Naps info then have a laugh in the Gen Con.....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Personally i love this fcking place, its not all about the daily postings, what about all the stickies with so much in-depth information it makes your eyes water?

All the competitive journals and all the conflicting views on how to run cycles, peptides, PCT - basically everything about UK-M.

Yes sometimes the lack of BB'ing posts can stop you posting but its not long before another great one pops up that almost everyone subscribes to

I would never have competed if i hadn't logged onto here, i would still be a bit of a chubby, watery mess with little to no knowledge of AAS, now i am just an ALPHA 

Basically UK-M - DONT CHANGE I LOVE YOU! :thumb:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

macUK

Tempted to do a search and start quoting some of your meaningless non-BB contributions but I know for a fact that boredom can be life-threatening or even fatal.

Just take a peek at some of the journals and their consistent whining.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Gen conversation brightens up my day!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Best forum I've used. I've frequented a number of different forums for many different things, this is easily the best.

Best banter, some really amusing people on here (in a good way), lots of very knowledgable friendly people.

You're always going to get a wide spectrum and some immaturity/irrelevant posts, but that's life.

Other forums are alot worse for idiots trolling or taking the p1ss and contributing nothing.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Im prob going to get flamed but i see a few women on here just to pull men and grab attention.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Im prob going to get flamed but i see a few women on here just to pull men and grab attention.


On here? Never!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Says it all for me.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i love UK-M 

theres defo some chaps that signed up just cuz they think its cool to be part of what they perceive the "alpha" bunch. pick the gym over the general section u losers :lol:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I only signed up on here 'cause of the vibrant community that is on this board. There are many BB boards out there that are full of elitist, wouldn't you like to know types and that just generally doesn't appeal to me.

Since I've joined I've asked loads of questions, but I'm in no position to offer advice as I am just learning at the moment myself. Rest assured though, when I am able to answer someone's question I will be all over it!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> I'm in Uni? It's only some mate, not all of us.





Natty.Solider said:


> Im in uni, and what...
> 
> I know, lets hate on people for furthering their education.


Not an attack on uni lads was just an example lol



big_jim_87 said:


> I can see mac's point...
> 
> he isn't on about the forum sections like gen con or advanced bbing... this is a bbing forum so if you are not into bbing or any aspect of training what makes you think (for example) "Ill sign up to a muscle forum to talk about gardening" lol Its nothing to do with uni or non uni... why join a muscle forum if you have no interest in muscles lol id not join a forum for Manchester united supporters as I fvcking hate them... lol same thing really...


... this is what I was trying to say ...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Isn't this thread an example of the very thing you detest? fftopic:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

All well and good blaming the smaller guys who don't train so often, but to be fair some of the biggest trolls to grace the forums are some of the most active members and have been around a few years

Ya can tell which are the threads that are full of sh1te before you even click um, so don't click um


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

He who lives in a glass house shouldn't throw stones. Just had a peak at MacUK's last 15 started threads. 5 out of 15 have no relation to body building: "I dont like black people", "Parcel Not Recieved", "MT2 Storage"'' "Deleted Kennykenvs MacUK"' & "Bird Jumps Off A Cliff Then Gets Killed". I'm guilty of enjoying general conversation's with varying subjects and IMO it adds to the website. As gym/diet/body building enthusiasts we live a more self- disciplined lifestyle then most and its good to have a laugh as much as it is to educate yourself. It certainly doesn't reflect the dedication and commitment you have to achieve your goals.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Apologies for all the typos before some smart **** pulls me up, Damon phone


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't like black people!!!???


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Mac is just being a bitch.

These thread wind me up. Yes there is loads crap, but a lot of it is funny and there is also loads of information on Steroids, peptides , diet etc.

I would hate to actually know you in real life, bet your one of those people who can find anything to moan about all day long.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

PLauGE said:


> Apologies for all the typos before some smart **** pulls me up, Damon phone


Who's Damon? :lol:


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

my bad, fat fingers syndrome


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't like black people!!!???


Apparently so, didn't read the contents. I'm assuming it was meant in jest. :huh:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> He who lives in a glass house shouldn't throw stones. Just had a peak at MacUK's last 15 started threads. 5 out of 15 have no relation to body building: "I dont like black people", "Parcel Not Recieved", "MT2 Storage"'' "Deleted Kennykenvs MacUK"' & "Bird Jumps Off A Cliff Then Gets Killed". I'm guilty of enjoying general conversation's with varying subjects and IMO it adds to the website. As gym/diet/body building enthusiasts we live a more self- disciplined lifestyle then most and its good to have a laugh as much as it is to educate yourself. It certainly doesn't reflect the dedication and commitment you have to achieve your goals.


I think you are missing the point you cnut..

I train, my picture is of me, I talk about bb realted topics, I have a jounery on here (although havn't updated for awhile)

yes I have posted some crap but i'm not saying no one post no crap i'm saying why do people join who have no interest in bodybuilding!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

MacUK said:


> I think you are missing the point you cnut..
> 
> I train, my picture is of me, I talk about bb realted topics, I have a jounery on here (although havn't updated for awhile)
> 
> yes I have posted some crap but i'm not saying no one post no crap i'm saying why do people join who have no interest in bodybuilding!


You could of said that in 3 lines mate not an essay.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> You could of said that in 3 lines mate not an essay.


yeah, i'm crap at writting stuff lol big jim said what I wanted to say in his small post lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Even scooby asks questions about BBing lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

chickenlegs said:


> Isn't this thread an example of the very thing you detest? fftopic:


lol


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

A lot of the bber crew went over to a new forum. That definitely had an effect but a few are back. Ebb and flow of life I guess. Nothing stays the same / we're all passing ships in the night / other corny sayings.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I love the BS, banter, drama...whatever you want to call it.

It makes me want to rim you all!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

defdaz said:


> A lot of the bber crew went over to a new forum. That definitely had an effect but a few are back. Ebb and flow of life I guess. Nothing stays the same / we're all passing ships in the night / other corny sayings.


I prefer the term " we're all farts in the wind"


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> Im prob going to get flamed but i see a few women on here just to pull men and grab attention.


Names?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Maybe its time Mac went red


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

if you want to talk about bodybuilding..... theres a section lower down on the main page 

ive got a great idea for anyone who wants to opt out of the gen con thread... dont fckin post in it.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Maybe its time Mac went red


my rep power is higher then yours lol



andysutils said:


> if you want to talk about bodybuilding..... theres a section lower down on the main page
> 
> ive got a great idea for anyone who wants to opt out of the gen con thread... dont fckin post in it.


ffs, i'm not on about the gen thread! on about cnuts who join who have NO INTERST IN BODYBUILDING OR TRAINING AND PUT 0% INPUT ON THE FORUM AND PURELEY USE THIS SITE FOR THE GEN SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MacUK said:


> my rep power is higher then yours lol
> 
> ffs, i'm not on about the gen thread! on about cnuts who join who have NO INTERST IN BODYBUILDING OR TRAINING AND PUT 0% INPUT ON THE FORUM AND PURELEY USE THIS SITE FOR THE GEN SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why should they have to have an interest in BB to post in the gen con section? its not for any related topic, its to talk about anything which is its whole purpose and they contribute to the forum in more ways than you know just by posting in the gen con section which is why it was created. Word spreads and more people join, lots of which fund the board and give the board the money it needs to keep running just by advertising on here.

ive seen many people post in the gen con thread and then when they see the rest of the board decided to take up an interest in BB/fitness, click on the boards ads and buy supplements so the gen con section is probably one of the most useful threads on the board, even if people do post a lot of crap in here a lot of the time.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

MacUK said:


> my rep power is higher then yours lol
> 
> ffs, i'm not on about the gen thread! on about cnuts who join who have NO INTERST IN BODYBUILDING OR TRAINING AND PUT 0% INPUT ON THE FORUM AND PURELEY USE THIS SITE FOR THE GEN SECTION!!!!!!!!!!!!


So you actually went ahead and negged me. And no I'm quite sure your one neg won't turn me red you nob.

Might as well actually neg you back now


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> So you actually went ahead and negged me. And no I'm quite sure your one neg won't turn me red you nob.
> 
> Might as well actually neg you back now


I'll rep you back just wanted to see lol


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

pmsl the whole neg thing amuses me also, had a few off the high and mighty members myself, not sure what there wanting to achieve by it, they seem to think its gonna spoil ya day or some sh1te


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

PLauGE said:


> pmsl the whole neg thing amuses me also, had a few off the high and mighty members myself, not sure what there achieve by it, they seem to think its gonna spoil ya day or some sh1te


Its ruined my week


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

There isn't an infinite number of questions with regards to bodybuilding. This board has been running for 8/9 years (?) and thousands upon thousands of questions have been asked and answered, with most of the questions nowadays being repeated because people don't use the search function properly if not at all.

If it wasn't for the banter and gen con there would be only a few new threads a day.

Opt out if you detest it so much. :confused1:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Its ruined my week


haha, i'll rep you shortly, by the way you didn't even strach my rep score...


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

tbh I'd be screwed without UK-M. Yeah you can get loads of info online by googling it. But when you need the answers to a specific question, and quickly UK-M has helped me find it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

p.s. it's life. You get cnuts, gotta deal with it


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Fat said:


> Names?


Fat you go through some names you think im talking about and il reply !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

So.... We all in agreement?.......... ban for ashcrapper?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> So.... We all in agreement?.......... ban for ashcrapper?


No he contributed in the alien thread


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Do people actually neg rep??

LOL if they do..internet, serious business!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Sy. said:


> People been saying same thing when I joined 2 yrs ago :lol:


exactly, you just gets waves of nobheads signing up, posting up shiit looking for an internet battle, get bored and leave or funniest case, get banned.

its not getting any worse, theres always been this, infact this is probably one of the more common threads along with 'how many eggs is ok in s day' or 'should i bulk or cut first'


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Do people actually neg rep??
> 
> LOL if they do..internet, serious business!


lol yes some w4nker negged me in the Ma section because I contributed to it, people who can neg you in MA should be banned from there.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Do people actually neg rep??
> 
> LOL if they do..internet, serious business!


Negged for sarcasm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

andysutils said:


> lol yes some w4nker negged me in the Ma section because I contributed to it, people who can neg you in MA should be banned from there.


seriously? what for?


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Pot kettle black...

People were saying this when I joined.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> seriously? what for?


posting a pic of Gail platts t1ts from coronation street, why would anyone neg me for doing that. :confused1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

andysutils said:


> posting a pic of Gail platts t1ts from coronation street, why would anyone neg me for doing that. :confused1:


negged


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

andysutils said:


> posting a pic of Gail platts t1ts from coronation street, why would anyone neg me for doing that. :confused1:


Link ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Fatstuff said:


> seriously? what for?


you ar3e hole you have ruined my day, sand is now in the vagina!!!!! i repeat, sand is now in the vagina!!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

andysutils said:


> posting a pic of Gail platts t1ts from coronation street, why would anyone neg me for doing that. :confused1:


You need a permanent ban for that:lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just read your subbed threads, scan through and see if anything interests you and if not don't read it. That's all I do. If I wanna chat **** I will if not I do my thing and get out.


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

I must admit, most of my posts have been in general chat but most of my time on here is spent researching my hobby/interest...

Can you see what threads people have been viewing or something?

Just because people aren't starting threads about bodybuilding, doesn't mean they dont have 'any interest'...


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

OP.......what a miserable sod!

yes some sh!t does get posted but theres only a limited ammount of bodybuliding info that can be said without being repeated.

its the same as talking with a partner....you have to make conversation and talk about different things.

something gets said then a joke gets made. or it could be a serious conversation. people talk about different things on here because they like the people who respond....if they didnt they wouldnt post!!

i hate miserable people! if you dont like a laugh or you think its pointless dont read it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what a big minge


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ANGLIK said:


> You need a permanent ban for that:lol:


lol why do i need permanent ban? I've have more pulls over her saggy t1ts pic than a lesbian barmaids pulled pints under a fckin Joseph Holt's brewery :innocent: :blush: :innocent: :blush: :wub: :wub: I guess some people in the MA section are more equal than others


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Point has been made,

Thread Closed


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MacUK - cleaning up UK Muscle since June 2011


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

There's only one gen con section and loads of training related sections that have lots of content. I think that speaks for itself. Obviously the Gen Con section is going to have non BB related content because that's what it's for.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

No one is getting what I am saying.....

Nothing wrong with Gen section, nothing wrong with posting sh1t, just fed up with people who join who DON'T train or have any interest and pureley use the muscle forum for the Gen section as Jim said you wouldn't join a manchester utd forum if you didn't like them...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

how exactly are these members making you fed up? tell us how they ruin your day MacUK


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> how exactly are these members making you fed up? tell us how they ruin your day MacUK


I lie in bed and cry at night over this ...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't worry Mac, I get what your saying


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MacUK said:


> I lie in bed and cry at night over this ...


well I didnt realise it was that serious. something needs to be done. mods?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

MacUK said:


> I lie in bed and cry at night over this ... whilst w*nking myself to sleep


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Right whats all this shat im here to pi$$ on eh? this has taken me away from the serious subject of ghosts! :nono:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Who gives a to$$ about internet "reps"?

"You didn't touch my rep score".???

Seriously?

Duly negged for being pathetic.

And it's not nice to call other members "c*nts", either.

Incredulous.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I think this forum is good, general section has good banter with members whether they like training or not and the other sections have good information on everything you need. Plus I can always count on asking a serious question in the correct section and having it answered by people who genuinely know what they are talking about. Cant ask for much more IMO.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Point has been made,
> 
> Thread Closed


.......


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

spike said:


> Incredulous.


hmmmm, i'm getting an idea for a name change!! 

Incredulous Bulk


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

andysutils said:


> posting a pic of Gail platts t1ts from coronation street, why would anyone neg me for doing that. :confused1:


No joke I have actually knocked one out over this picture - have a rep!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

MacUK said:


> No one is getting what I am saying.....
> 
> Nothing wrong with Gen section, nothing wrong with posting sh1t, just fed up with people who join who DON'T train or have any interest and pureley use the muscle forum for the Gen section as Jim said you wouldn't join a manchester utd forum if you didn't like them...


This doesn't make sense unless you want to opt out of General Conversation. Do bodybuilders have some special kind of insight into General Conversation-related topics? If the answer is no, then you're going to get similar posts in General Conversation from bodybuilders and non-bodybuilders. I agree it's weird that someone would join a bodybuilding forum and just post in General Conversation but I don't think it makes any difference to what will be posted about non-BB stuff in General Conversation.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

MacUK said:


> No one is getting what I am saying.....
> 
> Nothing wrong with Gen section, nothing wrong with posting sh1t, just fed up with people who join who DON'T train or have any interest and pureley use the muscle forum for the Gen section as Jim said you wouldn't join a manchester utd forum if you didn't like them...


yawn


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Can we get some names of those non contributing cnuts

Barrettmma?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Can we get some names of those non contributing cnuts
> 
> Barrettmma?


yeh name and shame these wankers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> Can we get some names of those non contributing cnuts
> 
> Barrettmma?


*cough*

:lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MacUK said:


> No one is getting what I am saying.....
> 
> Nothing wrong with Gen section, nothing wrong with posting sh1t, just fed up with people who join who DON'T train or have any interest and pureley use the muscle forum for the Gen section as Jim said you wouldn't join a manchester utd forum if you didn't like them...


how do you know they dont train?

how do you know that they arent serious about training but just finding their feet on the forum?

how do you know that they arent just newbies who dont yet have the confidence or knowledge in the gym to feel they can make a contribution to training related threads?

how do you know they dont like manu?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MacUK said:


> I lie in bed and cry at night over this ...





Ashcrapper said:


> well I didnt realise it was that serious. something needs to be done. mods?


Don't worry, I'll look up Mac's IP address, workout exactly where he lives, and go over and give him a big surprise cuddle! 

For what it's worth have definitely noticed an increase in gen con and off topic talk in the last few months. It can be frustrating at times (not really the gen con stuff but the filling of journals and on topic threads with nonsense), but overall it seems to be having a slight rebound effect now and many of the more serious posters who haven't posted much for a while are also picking up their posting... maybe is just that the total lack of fooking summer and constant rain here in the UK has driven everyone inside and on to their computers!

Forums tend to go in cycles though, and the numbers of page hits and activity here is very strong right now and that gives the site a bigger profile to attract more sponsors who may offer better deals and also is more likely to attract those who really are serious and can contribute well.

I do totally get your frustration though Mac and see where you are coming from... you aren't alone either, this topic has come up in many places by many people recently.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Don't worry, I'll look up Mac's IP address, workout exactly where he lives, and go over and give him a big surprise cuddle!


You told me i was the only one....... :sad:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> You told me i was the only one....... :sad:


Awwwh, sorry Chelsea... is just a one off because he's so upset... at the end of the day I'll always be yours! 

:lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Awwwh, sorry Chelsea... is just a one off because he's so upset... at the end of the day I'll always be yours!
> 
> :lol:


I feel a little bit better now..... 

I may have to get Queenie to cheer me up properly..... i do like a happy ending


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Awwwh, sorry Chelsea... is just a one off because he's so upset... at the end of the day I'll always be yours!
> 
> :lol:


Dont think you can play with my emotions mate, I need 100% commitment from you or nothing at all....lol! :lol:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Dtlv74 said:


> Don't worry, I'll look up Mac's IP address, workout exactly where he lives, and go over and give him a big surprise cuddle!
> 
> For what it's worth have definitely noticed an increase in gen con and off topic talk in the last few months. It can be frustrating at times (not really the gen con stuff but the filling of journals and on topic threads with nonsense), but overall it seems to be having a slight rebound effect now and many of the more serious posters who haven't posted much for a while are also picking up their posting... maybe is just that the total lack of fooking summer and constant rain here in the UK has driven everyone inside and on to their computers!
> 
> ...


So in a round about way your saying he is a tool ????


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> So in a round about way your saying he is a tool ????


No he's saying get a avatar up you muscle whore...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

phoenixlaw said:


> You could of said that in 3 lines mate not an essay.


You'd never believe this but I typed out macs op and it took the printer 2 and a half hours to print it and took 765 pieces of a4 paper, there was literally smoke coming out of it as it spluttered his last word.

The good thing is at least me and my fellow commuters will have enough reading material for roughly 6 months, a year if he decides to do a "What is happening to UK-Muscle part 2."


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

MacUK said:


> No he's saying get a avatar up you muscle whore...


No thanks - I don't feel the need to have to justify myself to anyone on a internet forum..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i like how we are talking about sh1t threads in general banter section and this just happens to be a sh1t thread in general banter section (coincidence ??) i think not pmsl !!!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> You'd never believe this but I typed out macs op and it took the printer 2 and a half hours to print it and took 765 pieces of a4 paper, there was literally smoke coming out of it as it spluttered his last word.
> 
> The good thing is at least me and my fellow commuters will have enough reading material for roughly 6 months, a year if he decides to do a "What is happening to UK-Muscle part 2."


another very fun post by a nobody  lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> No thanks - I don't feel the need to have to justify myself to anyone on a internet forum..


come on muscle whore, get a semi naked photo of yourself up so he can look at it. hang on..


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

MacUK said:


> another very fun post by a nobody  lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

madmuscles said:


>


careful, this is MacUK. UKM legend, back off mr nobody


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

UK-Muscle Grammer Squad:

"ooo we got him now he forgot to put a full stop at the end of his sentence!"










UK-Muslce Gym user:

"this is depressing a 16 year old none gym users insulting my english skills,again all I was doing was helping a guy on his aas cycle"


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Mac, tbh it sounds like you need a hug or something mate. Or maybe a nice drawing?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MacUK said:


> What Is this forum turning into, seems to be lots of members joining who have no interest in the bodybuilding lifestyle and post about random sh1t... Theres more random crap on this board then bodybuilding related topics... There's members here who need to go sign up to a general chat forum or bodybuilding.com
> 
> I've had conversations with competeive bodybuilders who don't join/rejoin this forum because of crap on this forum
> 
> ...


maybe people navigated away from other parts of the forum onto the general convo section when they got bored of reading supposedly serious journals like: "KENNY KEN VS MAC UK let the battle commence" which contained 200 pages of you lifting no weights, talking bollox and doing absolutely fcuk all


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

TG123 said:


> maybe people navigated away from other parts of the forum onto the general convo section when they got bored of reading of supposedly serious journals like: "KENNY KEN VS MAC UK let the battle commence" which contained 200 pages of you doing absoloutly fcuk all


You look good in your display picture, how long have you been training pal?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> No joke I have actually knocked one out over this picture - have a rep!


thank you kind sir

yes me too mate me too :wub: :blush: , one more than one occasion :innocent: :wub:

:sneaky2: :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> careful, this is MacUK. UKM legend, back off mr nobody


A thousand apologies kind sirs,please accept my humble grovelling as I'm a nobody and was quite unsure of the pecking order around these parts, feel free to barge past me into my own home and take my woman roughly on the kitchen table


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

moaning [email protected]


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> A thousand apologies kind sirs,please accept my humble grovelling as I'm a nobody and was quite unsure of the pecking order around these parts, feel free to barge past me into my own home and take my woman roughly on the kitchen table












...i'll pass thanks


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MacUK said:


> You look good in your display picture, how long have you been training pal?


probably longer than you, hadn't you packed it all in a few months ago?

you finally got around to doing a cycle, put on a bit of muscle now you think you run the gaff :lol:

you'll come up with an excuse as to why you can't train anymore in a month or 2 and be back to chatting bollox with the rest of us

and now you've turned into the avi police to go with your new found gains lol, wasn't there a time when you was quite sensitive about getting pictures of you taken down? something to do with 14" guns women couldn't stop grabbing on a night out :lol:

well done, you finally did a cycle and took training seriosuly, don't turn into an @rsehole about it though :thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Nomination for Most Ironic Thread of the Year goes to.............


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

do you still have a journal Mac ???? bet you wish it was as popular as this thread X


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

MacUK said:


> ...i'll pass thanks


Just don't "pass" her in our direction:cool2:


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> do you still have a journal Mac ???? bet you wish it was as popular as this thread X


training to go back to the army mate, no point updating to be honest... today did a 8 mile run lol not what people come to this board to read, after all this is a bodybuilding forum... no wait anyting goes here maybe I should write a poem and see if people like it...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I don't train. I just tout for c0ck obviously. I thought that was acceptable?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't train. I just tout for c0ck obviously. I thought that was acceptable?


no different to Mac then


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't train. I just tout for c0ck obviously. I thought that was acceptable?


Its absolutely fine......


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> no different to Mac then


PMSL !!! he is a c0ck touting for justice


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I don't train. I just tout for c0ck obviously. I thought that was acceptable?


YOU RAAAANG !!!! lol X


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MacUK said:


> training to go back to the army mate, no point updating to be honest... today did a 8 mile run lol not what people come to this board to read, after all this is a bodybuilding forum... no wait anyting goes here *maybe I should write a poem and see if people like it*...


please do 

pm me the poem before posting and i will check your grammer


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> please do


Roses are red voliets are blue

you are a c0ck

and I hate you...

LOL


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> I can see mac's point...
> 
> he isn't on about the forum sections like gen con or advanced bbing... this is a bbing forum so if you are not into bbing or any aspect of training what makes you think (for example) "Ill sign up to a muscle forum to talk about gardening" lol Its nothing to do with uni or non uni... why join a muscle forum if you have no interest in muscles lol id not join a forum for Manchester united supporters as I fvcking hate them... lol same thing really...


You sound bitter and maybe an admirer of the fergie empire, though your right seems to be some tosspots (no offense) with no interest in training whatsoever...


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Whats happening to UK-Muscle I'll tell you whats happenign to UK-Muscle................... like any well used muscle its getting bigger , enjoy :-D


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> training to go back to the army mate, no point updating to be honest... today did a 8 mile run lol not what people come to this board to read, after all this is a bodybuilding forum... no wait anyting goes here maybe I should write a poem and see if people like it...


might make for different kind of journal u should go for it i think

queenie, u ought to start a cock hunting journal too


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Roses are red voliets are blue
> 
> you are a c0ck
> 
> ...


voliets = violets.

should of pm'd me it first :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> YOU RAAAANG !!!! lol X


she said cock not a cock


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> voliets = violets.
> 
> should of pm'd me it first :thumb:


iphone prodictive text...

damn... UK-Muscle grammer squad got me again!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> she said cock not a cock


You fancy me dont you lol come on i know you do !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> iphone prodictive text...
> 
> damn... UK-Muscle grammer squad got me again!


**predictive


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

MacUK said:


> iphone prodictive text...
> 
> damn... UK-Muscle grammer squad got me again!


PREDICTIVE :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

and **grammar mac


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

UKM is what it is. Its a huge site with a complete mix of people imo. This is a positive thing.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> **predictive


fck my life!


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> UKM is what it is. Its a huge site with a complete mix of people imo. This is a positive thing.


wtf!, you went from big to massive... where you been hiding lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MacUK said:


> fck my life!


******


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> might make for different kind of journal u should go for it i think
> 
> queenie, u ought to start a cock hunting journal too


Her last one worked a treat, there was plenty of cocks in there :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

MacUK said:


> iphone prodictive text...
> 
> damn... UK-Muscle grammer squad got me again!


got to love unintended ironee ;-)


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> got to love unintended ironee ;-)


eyeronee


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> might make for different kind of journal u should go for it i think
> 
> queenie, u ought to start a cock hunting journal too


Too?? Lol.

I do try but they keep getting closed. There was a muscle admiration one yesterday... Maybe I should start a c0ck admiration one.

Sorry for the hijack mac!! X


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> voliets = violets.
> 
> should of pm'd me it first :thumb:


Should HAVE,not should OF. :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MacUK said:


> wtf!, you went from big to massive... where you been hiding lol


lol, i got a journal on here mate. "PHMG". I update it daily lol.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

MacUK said:


> wtf!, you went from big to massive... where you been hiding lol


x2


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i got a journal on here mate. PHMG. I update it daily lol.


I bet you've been taking whey protein, you dirty rotten scoundrel


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I bet you've been taking whey protein, you dirty rotten scoundrel


celltech!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> celltech!


knew it


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> knew it


Dont judge me. Its society that has made me turn to it!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont judge me. Its society that has made me turn to it!


Im going to have words with society


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i got a journal on here mate. "PHMG". I update it daily lol.


he's too busy monitoring new members posts and reading crap threads in general con mate so he can moan there arent enough bodybuilding threads


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> he's too busy monitoring new members posts and reading crap threads in general con mate so he can moan there arent enough bodybuilding threads


Lol, well my thread logs food, cardio and training everyday if anyone is interested.

Yesterday i did 15.8mile walk as cardio :lol: (on a bowl of frosties)


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, well my thread logs food, cardio and training everyday if anyone is interested.
> 
> Yesterday i did 15.8mile walk as cardio :lol: (on a bowl of frosties)


Ah but more importantly do you believe in ghosts?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, well my thread logs food, cardio and training everyday if anyone is interested.
> 
> Yesterday i did 15.8mile walk as cardio :lol: (on a bowl of frosties)


doing it on a treadmill or outside would be easier mate but thats impressive all the same


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> doing it on a treadmill or outside would be easier mate but thats impressive all the same


lol, it was outside, I couldnt be bothered to wait for the mrs mum to give me a lift so i just started walking....3 and quarter hours later :lol:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol, well my thread logs food, cardio and training everyday if anyone is interested.
> 
> Yesterday i did 15.8mile walk as cardio :lol: (on a bowl of frosties)


Did you wash your feet straight after?Fvck having frosties and milk all over them all day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Ah but more importantly do you believe in ghosts?


Nope...and apparently the reason i have never seen one is because "i dont believe" :lol: who the f.uck makes up these rules!?!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Nope...and apparently the reason i have never seen one is because "i dont believe" :lol: who the f.uck makes up these rules!?!


I think it's maybe MacUk but not positive mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, it was outside, I couldnt be bothered to wait for the mrs mum to give me a lift so i just started walking....3 and quarter hours later :lol:


haha! thats dedication mate. even with something to watch on bike or treadmill 2 hours of cardio is by far enough for me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> haha! thats dedication mate. even with something to watch on bike or treadmill 2 hours of cardio is by far enough for me


I think its cos someone said i couldnt do it. They still dont know i did, but i hated the lack of faith


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, it was outside, I couldnt be bothered to wait for the mrs mum to give me a lift so i just started walking....3 and quarter hours later :lol:


Good idea, best to allow any spilt milk to run over the back garden than the kitchen floor, or it would have ended in tears.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Dux said:


> Good idea, best to allow any spilt milk to run over the back garden than the kitchen floor, or it would have ended in tears.


There's no point crying over spilt milk.....


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

bust nut bro


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MacUK said:


> No one is getting what I am saying.....
> 
> Nothing wrong with Gen section, nothing wrong with posting sh1t, just fed up with people who join who DON'T train or have any interest and pureley use the muscle forum for the Gen section as Jim said you wouldn't join a manchester utd forum if you didn't like them...


who exactly? how do you know they dont train? how do you know anything about them? if you dont like it dont read it.

join musclechat, its full of experts over there and theres virtually zero banter.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Which forum has gymgym joined?

Bodybuilding related, btw, I shudder to think what other sites he's a member of


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> UKM is what it is. Its a huge site with a complete mix of people imo. This is a positive thing.


I'm sure u made a similar thread a while back u turd!!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I'm relatively new to the forum and i love it!

Everyone has been extremely helpful offering advice and there is a wealth of knowledge on here. I feel like i learnt a ton already in my short stay.

I know you get the odd tool but i just ignore them or laugh at them after all, there's no point getting wound up by them, is there?


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

MacUK said:


> What Is this forum turning into, seems to be lots of members joining who have no interest in the bodybuilding lifestyle and post about random sh1t... Theres more random crap on this board then bodybuilding related topics... There's members here who need to go sign up to a general chat forum or bodybuilding.com


Some of the threads MacUK has made:

"I don't like black people"

"Parcel not received"

"Bird jumps off cliff and then gets killed"


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Spira said:


> Some of the threads MacUK has made:
> 
> "I don't like black people"
> 
> ...


Do I have to explain this again ffs!!!

Nothing wrong with gen section or the threads there's just a lot more sh1t lately and seems to be more actively in gen section then bber even though this is a bber forum ffs I'm leaving this thread


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Do I have to explain this again ffs!!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with gen section or the threads there's just a lot more sh1t lately and seems to be more actively in gen section then bber even though this is a bber forum ffs I'm leaving this thread


I shall miss you


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

So is Mac saying that he hates all pointless threads created?

Im confused, please explain Mac


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashy said:


> So is Mac saying that he hates all pointless threads created?
> 
> Im confused, please explain Mac


no, he is fed up with people joining up and not talking about bodybuilding. serious business this forum stuff bashy


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm relatively new to the forum and i love it!
> 
> Everyone has been extremely helpful offering advice and there is a wealth of knowledge on here. I feel like i learnt a ton already in my short stay.
> 
> I know you get the odd tool but i just ignore them or laugh at them after all, there's no point getting wound up by them, is there?


I agree with sharpy


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

I think there's a good mix to be honest.

There's great information, knowledge and support, for when you seriously want to learn and train but also there's pure entertainment and boredom threads for times/people who have nothing to do or life to waste.

We all sometimes have days where we camp out on here (ok some of us more than others).

Obviously, some people don't train and some only diet but it's best just to work out who knows their stuff and ignore what's pointless and irritating (unless they're really funny and then you can laugh at them eg Gymgym)


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

MacUK said:


> Do I have to explain this again ffs!!!
> 
> Nothing wrong with gen section or the threads there's just a lot more sh1t lately and seems to be more actively in gen section then bber even though this is a bber forum ffs I'm leaving this thread


Wee man you just need to relax a bit. Like everyone has said if you don't like it dont read it. Or better yet leave uk-m altogether, too much hate in the world already. It takes all sorts to make the world go round so just go with it.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

In conclusion, this forum should only consist of:

Old competitive African bodybuilders with no GCSE's, that can't read or write, but look amazing and know a lot about bodybuilding.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Op i wouldn't let this place wind you up, i did the same and wound up buggering off for a bit just to calm down.

I just take from ukm what i require, and leave it at that it certainly works for me.

Just leave them get on with whatever, i find using the search function and looking for articles and ideas is good once i've had my fill for the day.

Don't forget, who better to ask about training or nutrition than a bb'er, it's probably why there are so many non bb'ers on here in the first place.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I seriously fail to see how a internet forum can't wind you up to the extent that you have to 'leave' for a while to 'calm down'


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr_Socko said:


> In conclusion, this forum should only consist of:
> 
> Old competitive African bodybuilders with no GCSE's, that can't read or write, but look amazing and know a lot about bodybuilding.


That rules Breda out then!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

lukeee said:


> That rules Breda out then!


Yep it does, breda scrapped a GCSE in Religious Studies


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Besides... Why start a thread that has f*ck all to do with bodybuilding, that is moaning about everything else having f*ck all to do with bodybuilding


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

General Chat is exactly that, if you dont want to read whats in there opt out!?

Some people myself included see this forum as more than a bodybuilding forum, its a place where you can come have a laugh with a few mates you have met through the forum.

The plus being we all share a common past time, there are sections for the bodybuilding and strength related posts and each are clearly marked.

I agree some of the gen chat is absolute turd, but take it as it is, general chat nothing more nothing less. Just because you dont find something interesting doesnt mean the rest of the forum will?

Just my 2 penneth anyway


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

i like the talkin sh!t about random stuff. I talk about lifting/nutrition etc enough as it is.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Yep it does, breda scrapped a GCSE in Religious Studies


fcuk off did he


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

The huge activity on the site speaks for itself.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

lukeee said:


> fcuk off did he


Yep - Don't ask me how, but the lad did it.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Yep - Don't ask me how, but the lad did it.


Well fcuk me, who'd a thought eh? wonders will never cease!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

MacUK said:


> UK-Muscle Grammer *SPELLING* Squad:
> 
> "ooo we got him now *PUNCTUATION. FULL STOP * he *CAPITALIZE NEW SENTENCE* forgot to put a full stop at the end of his sentence!"
> 
> ...


Now I understand your bitter beef with the university students.

See your avvy. Can we be chums? I need some skinny friends.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

its true but wat can you do people love

trying to show there intellect by pointing

out grammar and spelling mistakes

but there gay so feck em we all hav a rite

to be on here so let them get on with it if

it makes them feel big the set of :smartass: :smartass: :smartass:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh name and shame these wankers


fcuk you


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> *cough*
> 
> :lol:


and you


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> Can we get some names of those non contributing cnuts
> 
> Barrettmma?


and you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> fcuk you


no, **** YOU


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

see this thread is still going strong.. stronger than Mac pmsl !!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I did read the fist post and the last post, funny or what


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> see this thread is still going strong.. stronger than Mac pmsl !!!


Trust you the last post I read is now not the last post I was talking about !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

switch said:


> Trust you the last post I read is now not the last post I was talking about !


Lol to be fair your statement still stands lol..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gen con is fine, and I've no issue with it even where people post what I personally think of as nonsense... am sure many think some of my gen con contributions are equally off the mark, and it's all good imo, diversity of taste and opinion is a good thing.

What does annoy me sometimes is when gen con topics get heated, and that heat spreads to other threads... scenario like two people get in a war of words in a gen con religion thread, end up disliking each other, and afterwards look to flame each other in AAS, nutrition or training threads every chance they get.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Gen con is fine, and I've no issue with it even where people post what I personally think of as nonsense... am sure many think some of my gen con contributions are equally off the mark, and it's all good imo, diversity of taste and opinion is a good thing.
> 
> What does annoy me sometimes is when gen con topics get heated, and that heat spreads to other threads... *scenario like two people get in a war of words in a gen con religion thread, end up disliking each other, and afterwards look to flame each other in AAS, nutrition or training threads every chance they get*.


Behind a monitor people got a lotta' hate it seems

I say...build a bridge and get over it :lol:


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

DigBick said:


> Behind a monitor people got a lotta' hate it seems
> 
> I say...build a bridge and get over it :lol:


I say stick a fist through the monitor than smash it up more with your chair................


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DigBick said:


> Behind a monitor people got a lotta' hate it seems
> 
> I say...build a bridge and get over it :lol:


Agree totally... a life spent angry is a life spent missing out on feeling happy. Focus on the good, and when you absolutely have to face the bad, do so with dignity and minimal attachment and fuss IMO... life is short, gotta make the best of it!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> What does annoy me sometimes is when gen con topics get heated, and that heat spreads to other threads... scenario like two people get in a war of words in a gen con religion thread, end up disliking each other, and afterwards look to flame each other in AAS, nutrition or training threads every chance they get.


There is me thinking everyone just hated everyone (except people wearing tutu's!) Praise the good lord Jesus Christ that isn't true !


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

yep, kinda get put off by all that. now u ask about steroids and no one responds, but a thread like this becomes 16 pages long in no time :tongue: shame really


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

switch said:


> I say stick a fist through the monitor than smash it up more with your chair................


I would say that too but I'm still natty :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

The irony that you have all missed is that mac is that intelligent that he created this pointless thread to prove that everyone will get involved to a pointless thread and it will go on for 16 odd, pages. You all fell into the trap...

...... Right mac?? :rolleye:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> The irony that you have all missed is that mac is that intelligent that he created this pointless thread to prove that everyone will get involved to a pointless thread and it will go on for 16 odd, pages. You all fell into the trap...
> 
> ...... Right mac?? :rolleye:


This is true, mac is a master manipulator of the human psyche... his genius is making everyone think the opposite


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The irony that you have all missed is that mac is that intelligent that he created this pointless thread to prove that everyone will get involved to a pointless thread and it will go on for 16 odd, pages. You all fell into the trap...
> 
> ...... Right mac?? :rolleye:


hahaha Now that I think about it you're right

talk about off-topic, let's back up a bit and get serious now :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on now Mac, sing along............


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> The irony that you have all missed is that mac is that intelligent that he created this pointless thread to prove that everyone will get involved to a pointless thread and it will go on for 16 odd, pages. You all fell into the trap...
> 
> ...... Right mac?? :rolleye:


Yes mate I've just proven a point... Was going to wait till page 20 to say though but as you all see this pointless thread is more active then any bbing thread...

My point was more people are posting in this thread then a thread of someone asking for help... You get like 2-4 people tops... This thread 20+


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been away much too long to even realise.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

MacUK said:


> Yes mate I've just proven a point... Was going to wait till page 20 to say though but as you all see this pointless thread is more active then any bbing thread...


is your avi before or after cycle?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

well on behalf of all of us on UKM can l say thank you Mac for this social experiment, can you now do one on why female members get more welcomes than the men and why so many men full of gear are total pervs...

FFS mate what EXACTLY have you proved her ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> well on behalf of all of us on UKM can l say thank you Mac for this social experiment, can you now do one on why female members get more welcomes than the men and why so many men full of gear are total pervs...
> 
> FFS mate what EXACTLY have you proved her ?


that he is a boring bellend who thinks he is the mouthpiece for UKM slating new members for not being bodybuilding experts and posting thread after thread of amazing useful information when ironically he hasnt posted a thing worth a squirt of my piss?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> that he is a boring bellend who thinks he is the mouthpiece for UKM slating new members for not being bodybuilding experts and posting thread after thread of amazing useful information when ironically he hasnt posted a thing worth a squirt of my piss?


Harsh, but fair.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's the natural progression of any forum, more members= more hits=more adverts (though luckily UKM sems to have ditched the "plasma hemovol volumiser" lol)

then more members means more BS threads completely off forum topic, but does it really matter

I've been away from the forum for a while and only read mostly, but after years (not just 2009) but before that, reading and posting I can honestly say its a cycle that goes round and round.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> that he is a boring bellend who thinks he is the mouthpiece for UKM slating new members for not being bodybuilding experts and posting thread after thread of amazing useful information when ironically he hasnt posted a thing worth a squirt of my piss?


He is massive though........


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> He is massive though........


a man mountain. one we can all learn from


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Fat said:


> I agree if you have no interest in gym/nutrition I don't think you should be here


this is hilarious considering your latest started threads are ''do you believe in ghosts'' do you believe in ufo's........ chinese or pizza.......shall i go on fat.lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

There is alot of inane crap that gets posted on here. But tbh as long as it is kept seperate from threads that where created to expand knowledge etc then i dont see the issue


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> He is massive though........


He does have a big eeerrrrrrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

t shirt pmsl


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

still don't understand his point about bad english/ good bodybuilding.

My english is not great, but i still did a lot random chat (about BBC proms, immigrant policy, and criminal law etc) in this forum lol


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Some people have agreed with me some people havnt some people repped me some people neged me some people liked my op some people didn't.

I had my rant and said what I wanted to, so spam the thread and full it with as much sh1t as you want.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Some people have agreed with me some people havnt some people repped me some people neged me some people liked my op some people didn't.
> 
> I had my rant and said what I wanted to, so spam the thread and full it with as much sh1t as you want.


That reminds me, I must wash the car, what shampoo does everyone use to get that "great new look" shine? :devil2:


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Some people have agreed with me some people havnt some people repped me some people neged me some people liked my op some people didn't.
> 
> I had my rant and said what I wanted to, so spam the thread and full it with as much sh1t as you want.


too descriptive.

only one thing: people don't poo on somewhere clean and nice, if the place smells and looks like a toilet from the beginning, people go there to poo. Think about it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Some people have agreed with me some people havnt some people repped me some people neged me some people liked my op some people didn't.
> 
> I had my rant and said what I wanted to, so spam the thread and *full* it with as much sh1t as you want.


*fill


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

narraboth said:


> too descriptive.
> 
> only one thing: people don't poo on somewhere clean and nice, if the place smells and looks like a toilet from the beginning, people go there to poo. Think about it


sorry but my toilet's clean and doesnt smell.thats where i poo.i dont look for a dung heap to drop the kids off:whistling:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh gawwwwd...


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I havent read the thread, but can i ask

Did anyone find out what was happening to UK-M? is it a bit like hoe did the pyramids get made?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh go on then, I'll add my 2c.

We tend to get waves of off-topic banter and then it dies down again.

UK-Muscle is a community and it evolves based on the posts and actions of that community.

The Mods reign it in a when required but outside of that we have very little control over its direction. We're only as good, interesting or informative as the people who post here.

When the same non-bb topics keep cropping up we try and filter them out by setting them up in seperate joinable areas. This way we cater to the people who want to see those discussions and those who'd rather not. This is why we have seperate private forums for adult topics, computer games, swinging etc.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Oh go on then, I'll add my 2c.
> 
> We tend to get waves of off-topic banter and then it dies down again.
> 
> ...


can i please join that room mate lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> can i please join that room mate lol


only if you promise to behave


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> only if you promise to behave


Ok fcuk it im not bothered then lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Ok fcuk it im not bothered then lol


haha!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> only if you promise to behave


that was a silly comment really lets face it ash haha:lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

I say lets bring back the zyzz threads.

Always made me chuckle.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

lxm said:


> I say lets bring back the zyzz threads.
> 
> Always made me chuckle.


We have a hidden ZYZZ forum, you can get to it by typing www.bodybuilding.com in to your browser


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Magic [URL=Torch:3307988]Torch:3307988[/URL] said:


> We have a hidden ZYZZ forum, you can get to it by typing www.bodybuilding.com in to your browser


Did you administer the instant negging button mate ?


----------

